# Su gentile richiesta di Nau, della leggenda che vuole che le donne...



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

... vadano assieme in bagno.
La leggenda vuole questo per motivi pratici.
Si entra nel bagno pubblico.
Se ti va bene non c'è la turca ma il vater.
Le donne turche hanno un'anatomia diversa dalla nostra oppure hanno le galosce anche d'estate, ma quello è un altro discorso.
Primo problema: il soprabito, non c'è il gancio. Quindi lo ravioli su attorno alla vita, trattenendolo con il gomito.
Secondo problema: non ti appoggi, quindi non sei seduta, ma stai in tensione con gli adduttori e gli estensori contemporaneamente perchè:
o hai i pantaloni calati, quindi le gambe impastoiate e con la mano(quella attaccata al braccio che ha il gomito che trattiene il soprabito) ne tieni il cavallo scostato dal vater
o hai la gonna... ma hai i collant che è pure peggio 
o hai solo la gonna, che se è corta... tutto bene.
Se è lunga, la devi tenere raccolta con la stessa mano.
E siamo a numero mani -1.
Naturalmente ti sei portata la borsa.
Naturalmente la porta del bagno è senza chiavistello.
quindi: con la mano che tiene la borsa tieni bloccata la porta.
In questa comodissima posizione tenti di fare pipì magari non rumorosamente come un cavallo che non fa bon ton.
E a questo punto... se c'è la turca... sei pure circondata dalla palude stigia e non puoi, assolutamente, perdere l'equilibrio... ma non solo.
Uomini, sappiatelo, noi donne facciamo la pipì non parallelamente all'asse del baricentro ma secondo un vettore che forma con questo un angolo variabile e a seconda dell'anatomia, a seconda della postura e a seconda della pressione del liquido. Ne consegue che la turca, avendo lo scarico dietro, è del tutto inadeguata: ci schizziamo inevitabilmente i piedi, sono le leggi della fisica ad imporcelo. Solo le ginnaste e le acrobati da circo escono dalla turca con i piedi asciutti.
Ma a questo punto c'è il dramma: con quale mano prendi la carta igienica?
Dramma risolto perchè la carta igienica non c'è mai, oppure il rotolo giace umidiccio per terra e non ci pensi neanche.
Dentro la borsa, ovviamente, ci sono i fazzolettini.
Ma se avvicini la borsa devi mollare la porta.
E in agguato dietro la porta c'è sempre una donna con bambinO(i bambini maschi per misteriose ragioni non vanno mai nel bagno degli uomini accompagnati dal papà, ma sempre in quello delle donne accompagnati dalla mamma, fino ai dodici anni) che entra spalancandola perchè al bambinO scappa.
Ma ti risolvi a correre il rischio: avvicini la borsa ma non hai più mani.
Quindi stringi il manico della borsa tra i denti e con l'unica mano peschi il pacchetto dei fazzolettini: sigillato. E adesso?
Ecco dimostrato come sia fisicamente impossibile per una donna andare in un bagno pubblico da sola.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Luglio 2014)

Hai stramaledettamente ragione.
Però, invero, eisitono delle turche conformate con poggiapiedi rialzati e incavo adducente il buco assai inclinato che consentono d'evitare schizzi.


----------

